# Standard poodle pricing?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

dale said:


> Is $2400 too much for a phantom marke standard poodle? There is a female available and she is adorable but I'm not sure about the price..?


Most likely, yes. Where are you located/where is the breeder located? What health tests have been done on the parents and what are the results? In what way is the breeder involved in the breed? Does he/she do performance with her dogs? Does she show in UKC? Are the parents titled (obedience, agility, etc. or UKC conformation)? How often does she breed? $2,400 is more than I payed for my (now) AKC Grand Champion show dog.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this a puppy from Sherring?s Phantom Poodles - Home ? If so, $2400.00 is way too much. Actually I think $2400.00 is way too much anyway.


----------



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes she is from sherrings. How did u guess? And are they bad breeders? It's just that I saw they did health testing on the parents so I thought they were good. But then I saw the price of this girl and I wasn't sure if that was the regular price for poodles. She said it was because the phantom markings were perfect and she was a girl (by the way it's a puppy)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If your heart is set on a phantom, that is probably what you are going to have to pay. As a comparison, the going rate for a standard poodle in southern california is $1800-$3000. I have seen some parti's for $1500 and rescues in the $4-700 range. It totally depends on where you live. Some people charge a premium for a phantom. Whether they should or not, they do. People also seem to want a girl more than they want a boy- don't ask me why, the boys are great!

When you are looking at the unusual colors like parti's and phantoms you have to be particularly careful where you get them. There are some great parti breeders (check out Sookie's boy Shooter), don't get me wrong. There are also many that are not breeding for any particular thing except color and money. Many partis and phantoms are not bred for conformation, health or temperament as much as they are for color. Color should be at the bottom of the list of important things to breed for, but you didn't ask that question.

To answer your question: I can't say if that is too much money because I don't know where you live plus there is a supply and demand factor with the phantoms. That price is likely the going rate for a phantom, but be careful. You want a healthy, physically sound and mentally pleasing puppy. 

Edit: The website with those poodles looks okay. I would ask about health testing. Nothing on the site raises any red flags to me.


----------



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

outwest said:


> The going rate for a standard poodle in southern california is $1800-$3000. I have seen some parti's for $1500 and rescues in the $4-700 range. It totally depends on where you live. Some people charge a premium for a phantom. Whether they should or not, they do. People also seem to want a girl more than they want a boy- don't ask me why, the boys are great!
> 
> When you are looking at the unusual colors like parti's and phantoms you have to be particularly careful where you get them. There are some great parti breeders (check out Sookie's boy Shooter) and there are many that are not breeding for any particular thing except color and money. Many partis and phantoms are not bred for conformation, health or temperament as much as they are for color. Color should be at the bottom of the list of important things to breed for, but you didn't ask that question.
> 
> ...



I'm not particular about the colour. I was looking for a breeder near me (abbotsford) and found this one. I emailed for some information and she said there was an available puppy. I was going to visit this weekend to further ask questions in person. Are the certain questions I need to ask? I do want a Sound healthy puppy. 
Thank you Outwest, actually I would prefer a male (I've only ever had males) but this puppy is so cute! And thank you for thanking the time to look at the site


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am hesitant to tell you all my thoughts based on the Sherring's site as I believe a forum member here (NeVar) has plans for using ( or has used) OD's Phonsey De La Coeur from Sherrings as a Sire. It does appear that you are expected to pay a premium rate for something you should not be paying more for. (quoted from website) They do cost more than some dogs, because they are rare and overall great Phantoms and I have devoted myself to the infants and their training 

I am also concerned about their prelims only on hips on three year old dogs, and why they needed a Viaguard DNA test to prove lineage. Health testing listed on Sire and Dam are minimal for Standard Poodles...perhaps they did not list all testing?


----------



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for your input. Does anyone know where to find out what health tests should be done on standards? And when I visit, probably before, I'm going to ask what their main goal in breeding is (colour,health,conformation, etc)
Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That is my least favorite color, so it would be way to much for me. I don't think you should pick a dog for color. The going price in my area for a spoo pup is $1500- $2500. So I guess it is how bad to you want it...I would want to know about health testing, check out the bitch and stud, would I want to support the breeder ect. Lots more than color for me.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I think location plays a major factor. On the east coast for a solid color anywhere from $1200-$3500. Although I always thought parties went for less as they are not recognized by the AKC. I have seen where certain solids go for more; such as red. Also the type - companion or show... Again I do think location plays a big role....

Also depends on lines, health testing etc done on the parents & guarantees you are provided. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

You can check the parents (if you know the names) on the poodle health registry website - if the owners have it on there. Also CHIC(canine health information center) tells you what spoo's should have testing for - or any breed for that matter. I believe you can search for the parents on that as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

It does depend on where you live. Here Partis are less common so they cost more on average than a solid. The most expensive would be from a kennel that has allot of champions to boast and there are plenty more solids in this category.

Price is whatever the customer will pay....well for example look at the $2500 they want for a doodle with obviously no "champion" lines.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

All things being equal, health testing etc., and here in Canada, I would say that the price is almost reasonable. A Phantom from a well-known Ontario breeder would be abt $2000.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I paid $1500 for my parti.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that seems very expensive. You might want to consider traveling to get a standard. Color or markings would be way down on my list. Health and temperament would top it. I would caution you against visiting the puppy unless you feel this breeder meets those expectations. Once you see an adorable puppy logic goes out the window.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

dale said:


> Thank you for your input. Does anyone know where to find out what health tests should be done on standards? And when I visit, probably before, I'm going to ask what their main goal in breeding is (colour,health,conformation, etc)
> Thank you to everyone!


I hope this helps 
Health Issues in Poodles


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

dale said:


> Is $2400 too much for a phantom marke standard poodle? There is a female available and she is adorable but I'm not sure about the price..?


If it is what you are looking for and the breeder is reputable Then go for it .. Make sure that the testing is clear on the parents.. It is a very rare and hard to breed color ..So I am sure much expense has gone into finding the right pair and carefully testing the parents.. Just check them carefully .. It is not a cheap en devour for sure


----------



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

Color does not matter for me. I am just trying to find a good breeder near abbotsford bc. I am not sure what the going rate is here


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I am going to chime in here and say I gasped at that price. However, my main comment really is not to get quite so hung up on a "breeder near here". I live in the twigs (in Montana) and have never had a problem going with a breeder that is a distance away from me IF YOU DO YOUR HOMEWORK. Shipping a puppy isn't "that" big of a deal and honestly, with a number of my dogs I've simply done a turnaround flight to go get them (with maybe an overnight). Some may say I've been "lucky" but I really am anal about doing homework on breedings, breedes and references.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

MTWaggin said:


> I am going to chime in here and say I gasped at that price. However, my main comment really is not to get quite so hung up on a "breeder near here". I live in the twigs (in Montana) and have never had a problem going with a breeder that is a distance away from me IF YOU DO YOUR HOMEWORK. Shipping a puppy isn't "that" big of a deal and honestly, with a number of my dogs I've simply done a turnaround flight to go get them (with maybe an overnight). Some may say I've been "lucky" but I really am anal about doing homework on breedings, breedes and references.



I second this. Don't limit yourself to your area. For example I got a spoo from Florida flown to Canada and it only cost $249. But do the homework as stated.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

The price is not exorbitant for a phantom. Phantoms and partis usually cost more as toys so I would expect them to cost more in standards too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would never ship a puppy. I have always driven to the breeders to pick up the puppy. That required 19 hours of driving for Penelope and Kensi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

dale said:


> Thank you for your input. Does anyone know where to find out what health tests should be done on standards? And when I visit, probably before, I'm going to ask what their main goal in breeding is (colour,health,conformation, etc)
> Thank you to everyone!


if you dont actually know this person i highly recommend getting written proof of health testing. years ago i took the persons word on it, but when it came down to having any paperwork, it never appeared, and i now wonder if i was bamboozled(being that was first puppy i ever bought and i was young and gullible)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think phantoms are stunning; my only reason for not getting one for my next dog is that they are not recognized by the CKC yet so you can't show them. I think if you can afford the price, you have assurance of health tests and a health guarantee, it's not too much. Colour isn't the be-all end-all but we all have our favorites


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

To verify health testing, go to offa.com and type in the registered name of dam and sire. If it hasn't been submitted to OFA, I consider it the testing not done, unless the breeder can scan you the test result certificates. And official OFA hips, if passing, will always appear.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> if you dont actually know this person i highly recommend getting written proof of health testing. years ago i took the persons word on it, but when it came down to having any paperwork, it never appeared, and i now wonder if i was bamboozled(being that was first puppy i ever bought and i was young and gullible)



I am sorry about the hijack but I have to say your pink poo photo is so cute! I love it. Do you have any pics elsewhere?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have to repeat - do not go see this puppy if you are not sure it's the one! Common sense will go right out the window... been there done that!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

To me that's a crazy price, but I live in the Midwest and spoos here are usually under $700 but usually around $400 for a registered pup, and $200-$300 for unpapered. Color doesn't seem to affect price much here except black boys seem to go the cheapest. I got off much cheaper since Misha came from Animal Control. Things must really vary around the country.

I second being willing to ship as you may find the perfect puppy for a lot less, even with shipping, with great parents, health testing, etc. Look around a bit more BEFORE you visit the pup because if you visit I doubt many of us would be able to walk away even if there are major problems with the breeder. Good luck and we want photos when your chosen pup comes home.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

All I can say is don't just got for a dog because it's close to you. 
You're already being smarter than me by researching where, and how much to spend. I wanted a poodle to practice grooming so I picked the closest/cheapest purebred near me.
Take your time finding your proper poodle. I love Sawyer to death and could never give him up, BUT I've definitely had some issues for just "settling" on the first one I found. If I ever get another poodle I definitely plan on going about the whole process very differently


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Vixen said:


> To me that's a crazy price, but I live in the Midwest and spoos here are usually under $700 but usually around $400 for a registered pup, and $200-$300 for unpapered. Color doesn't seem to affect price much here except black boys seem to go the cheapest. I got off much cheaper since Misha came from Animal Control. Things must really vary around the country.
> 
> I second being willing to ship as you may find the perfect puppy for a lot less, even with shipping, with great parents, health testing, etc. Look around a bit more BEFORE you visit the pup because if you visit I doubt many of us would be able to walk away even if there are major problems with the breeder. Good luck and we want photos when your chosen pup comes home.


I live in the Midwest and you will only pay $700 for a puppy from a BYB. A reputable breeder will charge ~ $1,500-$2,500 in this area.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Vixen said:


> To me that's a crazy price, but I live in the Midwest and spoos here are usually under $700 but usually around $400 for a registered pup, and $200-$300 for unpapered. Color doesn't seem to affect price much here except black boys seem to go the cheapest. I got off much cheaper since Misha came from Animal Control. Things must really vary around the country.
> 
> I second being willing to ship as you may find the perfect puppy for a lot less, even with shipping, with great parents, health testing, etc. Look around a bit more BEFORE you visit the pup because if you visit I doubt many of us would be able to walk away even if there are major problems with the breeder. Good luck and we want photos when your chosen pup comes home.


Wow those are really low prices for health tested dogs. In my world Stud fees are higher than that.. Typically 1500.00 to 3000.00 for stud fees..Color testing and titles will affect the price alot..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

As far as going afield to get your baby i agree with that.. I have folks fly to me to pick up the baby . I want to meet my prospective family members..I want them to meet me, as after all They do join my family ...
I have a spare room and most stay with me here at my home ..This way they get a chance to bond with baby preflight..
..There are Sherpa bags that fit under the seat of the plane and you can fly your baby in cabin with you .. Cost about the same .. 
This is important if you can to meet your breeder.. It is after all a 14 year commitment... Find a breeder that will be there for you after the sale..One that can offer you support for a lifetime
I try to do a yearly reunion , this way I get to see my babies and upclose see what I have produced . It is important to find a hands on breeder .. This is worth its weight in gold ..IMHO


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally don't feel that any color or sex should change the price of a dog period. Show quality should be the same price across the board, pet quality with a Spay/ Neuter another price. I bought my Phantom female "show quality" for the same price as the "show quality" blue. My breeder stated that if she didn't end up "show quality" she would refund the difference between pet & show. My TP did end up "show quality" & just in love with her. Now she is not allowed in the AKC conformation ring & that is perfect for me since I can't stand the AKC. I show UKC & will always support them until the day they become like the AKC. Now that she has her Conformation title we will work on Rally O. I LOVE Phantom & Parti & not a huge fan of Solids But health , temperament , working ability are my tops for picking a Dog. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

dale said:


> I am just trying to find a good breeder near abbotsford bc.


U could maybe PM PoodlePowerBC. I don't know that she gets in here that often but she may know of some BC poodle breeders.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

dale said:


> Color does not matter for me. I am just trying to find a good breeder near abbotsford bc. I am not sure what the going rate is here


Standard Poodle Breeders, Canada

Standard Poodle Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs - Poodle Puppies


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a friend that has a smaller 6 month old black female that was returned. If you are interested PM me and I'll give so the details. It wasn't her breeding, but is from her lines. I was gonna grab her, but hubby says NO!!! and he doesnt't yell at me often  
She is asking $1000


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

It is very important to consider what you want the dog for. Work, performance, pet etc, then find a breeder that breeds healthy dogs for what you are looking for... if that makes sense... even if it is not that close. I also live in BC, close to Abby as a matter of fact and got both my dogs from Oregon. 6 hour drive but well worth it!!

And around here I would say $2400 is on the higher end of things but not necessarily out of the ballpark. My concern would be if you wanted to show in CKC/AKC.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Minnie said:


> I have to repeat - do not go see this puppy if you are not sure it's the one! Common sense will go right out the window... been there done that!


Boy oh boy, I will second that. I looked for 9 months to find the poodle that met my temperament, health testing back 3 generations, intelligence, Service dog or therapy dog(s) in the lineage, etc, etc. The only thing I didn't want was a white male. Guess who ended up fitting my prerequisites? Tiki the white/cream male poodle. 

Don't go by cute. If I had I would have gotten the first poodle puppy I looked at. I have now seen it as an adult and am thanking my stars I stuck to my list and gave up on the color and sex


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I live in the Midwest and you will only pay $700 for a puppy from a BYB. A reputable breeder will charge ~ $1,500-$2,500 in this area.


That is still a little more reasonable that here, but only by about $500.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

If colour doesn't matter to you the I think $2400 is too much. The website doesn't really indicate that the parents have been proven in any particular activity (ie obedience, agility, conformation). Maybe a question to ask? There are lots of breeders in BC that have beautiful poodles (Violet, Splendent, Lumiere, Intrigue, etc) with titles and are breeding to improve the breed. I would want to support breeders that work with their dogs. Search past threads for opinions on breeders.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I was gonna grab her, but hubby says NO!!!


A friend of mine has a 'returned to breeder' 18 month old male. Available to a good home. Hmmmmmmm..... 

And I've got nobody to tell me no. :afraid:

But I'm stayin' strong!


----------



## Leah (May 3, 2013)

*Nothern Cal Phantom*

I found a Northern California breeder who raises dogs for children with Autism. She does not charge family's for their service dog so she funds her origination by selling a couple of pups out of the litter. She only breeds her Dog a couple of times and then she retires her to a child with Autism. She is a lovely person and her Phantom Service pup is due next week. I think she charges around $1100. 

Her information- Jennifer (281) 388-2856


----------



## Leah (May 3, 2013)

*Phantom Service Dog Organization*

I found a Northern California breeder who raises dogs for children with Autism. She does not charge family's for their service dog so she funds her organization by selling a couple of pups out of the litter. She only breeds her Dog a couple of times and then she retires her to a child with Autism. She is a lovely person and her Phantom Service pup is due next week. I think she charges around $1100. 

Her information- Jennifer (281) 388-2856


----------

